# Friendliest Tarantula



## page

i just wondered what is the best tarantula for a first 1.

i want a kind that doesnt bite much and is easy to handle.

thanx


----------



## Bearskin10

This is something that has been discussed here many times and you will get a few different answers, for me I would recommend the common pinktoe "Avicularia avicularia" as my first choice, they are just about as docile as they get but can be a little qiuck for some new to the hobby, second choice would be a chaco gold knee "Grammostola aureostriata" they get big but are also very docile, hope that helps a little.  Greg


----------



## Nerri1029

BUT for your money.. and availability concerns..

The OLD standby G. rosea in my fav.. I just moved my two to new quarters. and they barely put up a fuss.. no hairs. and absolutely NO threat or defensive moves.. 

If you plan on handling it ( which I don't recommend ) I'd get a slower moving species 

Learn how they behave and react..  


I don't handle mine because of the stress to the T AND the danger to the T from a fall or other dangers.. but if I did I wouldn't even think of handling my OBT or my cobalt blue.. 

READ lots and learn for yourself ..


----------



## Mattyb

I'd say a A.Avic or a G.Rosea



-Mattyb


----------



## shogun804

i think a lot of the avics are good,  E.campestratus (pink zebra beauty),  the G rosea, B smithi. i believe these are all good for a beginner one ive got them and they all tolerate being handled...i consider myself somewhat of a beginner but like a lot of people will tell you all T's are different....


----------



## jw73

Grammostola rosea or pulchra.


----------



## greenbay1

The Pink Zebra Beauties I've had have been very docile and more predictable than other 'starter' T's. The common Pink Toe is also a great one. Mine have been gentle and tolerant as a whole. They are fast though and if you haven't been around T's much they can scare you with their speed.  Just remember that there are differences among T's as there are among people. Some nice, docile ones like the Pink Toe's can surprise you with a grumpy one that will chase your finger down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaunHolder

I'd have to agree with A.Avic and G.Rosea for thier cost, availability, and thier tendency to have such a  docile nature. A.Avic's are also less intimidating in my opinion. Some people also like to buy slings and handle them as they molt. A sling is much less intimidating to hold and this way you can gradually coax yourself into it. 

As nerri said, make sure you know a lot about your T before you begin to handle them. Use the search function and read up on some handling posts.


----------



## Henry Kane

Hands down, E. campestratus, G. pulchra or G aureostriata. 

Rosies tend to be a touch unpredictable in my opinion.

Good luck on your choice. 

Atrax


----------



## David_F

What about B. albopilosum?  Wasn't my first but the more I work around them I'm finding they are great Ts for beginners.  The few I have do like to kick hairs but once I get them in my hands they are as calm as can be.  Better coloration than the G. rosea too IMO.


----------



## mouse

well my favorite is my rosie, but i heard a few times that they are unpredictable....mine is the most mellow, docile t i know thou.
but the chaco gold knee is nice and a nice size.
and the b.albopilosums are cute (curlie hair), they are so fuzzy looking and eat good (love my 3" curly), 
avic's are docile, but they are fast .
aphonopelmas are nice and they are slower (plus there are tons of them to choose from) A.hentzi, A. seemanni, A.bicoloratum, A.anax, A.caniceps, and on and on the list goes, for what ever color you want just about, most are brown, there are some that are grey(a.behlei, a.euty..), black (a.caniceps), black and red (a.bicoloratum), a chalcodes.. but i'd say the seemanni would be the one to start with on the aphonopelmas
PZB are nice also
most of mine are slings. but my curly, rosie, avic are 3" plus.

dianne


----------



## pitbulllady

G. roseas, in my opinion, tend to be much too unpredictable.  I know it's not all that reasonably to generalize when it comes to tarantula temperaments, since I've seen plenty of nasty G. pulchras, but I can say that every single G. rosea I've ever had(and I have four right now)has, at one time or another, threatened to bite, or actually tried to.  They can be the sweetest things one day, and the very next will be these nasty little bee-atches.  Even my sweetest girl surprised me with a full-blown threat display last week, first time I've ever seen her do this!
My huge, fat G. aureostriata, on the other hand, has never offered to bite, run, or kick hairs.  I'm sure that someone out there has a nasty one, but chances are, it's CONSISTENTLY nasty, just like my smaller G. pulchra, so there's at least no surprises.  It seems that if you pick a G. aureostriata that's nice, it stays nice.  My E. campestratus is a bit moody, as well, though she's never actually attempted to bite.  She will do a head stand and hiss like a Thai Black Bird-eater on occasion, though, and I don't push her to see just how far she's willing to go!  I've also never seen any aggressive/defensive behavior from most of my Aphonopelmas, though some of them will kick hairs every now and then.  I'd recommend an Aphonopelma hentzi or Aphonopelma chalcodes(which are truelly beautiful spiders, IMHO)as readily as any other species, any day.

pitbulllady


----------



## WayneT

I have all of the above mentioned, and agree...but I have a little _Aphonopelma hentzi_ that is by far the sweetest little T I have.  She walks over to me when I open her enclosure, and most times seems to want to be held, although I realize I'm probably imagining it.  When I gathered her from the wild, same story.  She willingly walked right up onto my hand.


----------



## The Juice

I would recommend a G. Pulcha ( Brazilian Black) My first T was a rosey and I found it to be boring ( Pet Rock) If handling isn't a must I would get a GBB. Also Rosey's are not that pretty in my opinion, But they are cheap.


----------



## Washout

Mattyb said:
			
		

> I'd say a A.Avic or a G.Rosea
> 
> 
> 
> -Mattyb


I've vote against the G. rosea, I've got 4 now and 3 of them throw threat postures when you try and touch them. The 3rd is ok though. My avic has never shown a threat posture though.

So from personal expierence I'd say avics are the most docile. I don't have a chaco, except for slings. But Dwaynes are very docile as well.



			
				mouse said:
			
		

> but i'd say the seemanni would be the one to start with on the aphonopelmas


My seemanni is nasty, almost as bad as my lividum or cancerides..


----------



## Henry Kane

Avics are a good recommendation, especially for beginners interested in possibly keeping old world arboreals in the future. The only thing to watch is that they have a tendency to jump from time to time. Oh, the other thing would be to watch out for their butt. They also like to crap on ya just to show what grateful creatures they can be.

Something else to keep in mind is that for each specie with a reputation for being calm or docile, there's are always going to be specimens of each that go the exact opposite of our expectations. 

Take care.

Atrax


----------



## brandi

Can't believe nobody's said Brachypelma yet!  I think most docile, predicatble spiders I've worked with so far are B. smithi (Mex Red Knee).  Occasionally I will get a little hair flicking if I startle one of them, but in general they are super mellow.  

I would suggest when you hold them, hold them over something soft and cushy, like a bed.  This really helps with the Avicularia, as they do tend to like to jump.  And if you are nervous, you don't have the added worry of dropping them on something that will hurt them.  Let us know what you wind up getting! 

B~


----------



## JohnxII

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> This is something that has been discussed here many times and you will get a few different answers, for me I would recommend the common pinktoe "Avicularia avicularia" as my first choice, they are just about as docile as they get but can be a little qiuck for some new to the hobby, second choice would be a chaco gold knee "Grammostola aureostriata" they get big but are also very docile, hope that helps a little.  Greg


Exactly my thoughts. A.avic for 1st choice because they are very tolerant when it comes to handling (no aggression and threat posture etc.). Adults which are readily available in petstores don't jump often.

I'd also recommend Chaco's over Rosies for 2nd, 1 because they are more active and predictable, and 2 I've had close encounters with 1 of the psycho Rosies, and those are very strong Grammies and they bare their dripping fangs like other "bitey" T's!


----------



## jeffh_x

a. avicularia is da  best! well ive never gotten a rosie so i wudn know..but my first T was the pinktoe and almost imediately i wanted to handle it..but i never had tthe courage to do so..weeks later i managed to..and theyre quite slow and calm as long as i dun startle them..not even with my breath!even by accidentally exhaling at it, he just scrambles everywhere..but he's alright..no signs of biting ever at all...really nice Ts..


----------



## Brian S

Atrax said:
			
		

> . Oh, the other thing would be to watch out for their butt. They also like to crap on ya just to show what grateful creatures they can be.


LOL!! That is a good point   My A avic won't jump, bite, run etc. but it WILL take a crap on you  

I would say A avicularia, Chacos, or G pulchra or A hentzi. My first T was A hentzi that I caught by where I live. This was in 1982 so I don't have one anymore but the one I had was extremely docile. I will agree with G rosea being a little unpredictable. I have seen several that would be more than happy to give a threat display.


----------



## shogun804

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> i think a lot of the avics are good,  E.campestratus (pink zebra beauty),  the G rosea, B smithi. i believe these are all good for a beginner one ive got them and they all tolerate being handled...i consider myself somewhat of a beginner but like a lot of people will tell you all T's are different....


 well im changing my mind about  B smithi cause im pissed off at her right now she kicked clouds i mean clouds of hairs at me tonight im not happy with her right now....not to mention im on fire.... :evil: ...guess she did not want me to clean her cage


----------



## Bearskin10

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> well im changing my mind about  B smithi cause im pissed off at her right now she kicked clouds i mean clouds of hairs at me tonight im not happy with her right now....not to mention im on fire.... :evil: ...guess she did not want me to clean her cage


LOL, that's why I did not mention smithi or any brachies for that matter, I have been haired by to many smithi's to even remember, of all the brachies I have the emilia and the ruhnaui seem to be the least likely to hair me in fact neither one of my adults of each species has ever tried to hair me but the juvs I have will kick up a little bit of hair from time to time.  Greg


----------



## Bearskin10

Handful of cuteness how can you resist these little guys 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Greg


----------



## metzgerzoo

Aww Greg, they're adorable!!!

I agree whole heartedly with the A.avic, G. pulchra, the PZB's and the chacos being good choices....I also agree that G. rosea is the crown holder of PMS!!!   I do not, however, agree that G. rosea is "boring" or "ugly" by any means.

One thing, the Grammostola species tend to be slow growers so unless you have a lot of patience, try and get one a bit larger.


----------



## jeffh_x

avic tend to have this cute way of walking...clumsy but cautious..lol..i  just feel like rubbing their bums on my face cos they're soooooooo adorable....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nerri1029

metzgerzoo said:
			
		

> Aww Greg, they're adorable!!!
> 
> I agree whole heartedly with the A.avic, G. pulchra, the PZB's and the chacos being good choices....I also agree that G. rosea is the crown holder of PMS!!!   I do not, however, agree that G. rosea is "boring" or "ugly" by any means.
> 
> One thing, the Grammostola species tend to be slow growers so unless you have a lot of patience, try and get one a bit larger.



 I must agree on the G. rosea and their 'beauty' ..

No they aren't Flashy like a  Pokie or lividum etc
But a newly molted G. rosea is like a nicely finished Black Walnut piece of funriture..


----------



## Greg Wolfe

*Your first T...*

I agree with Atrax. E. campestratus, hands down, is the most docile species I have encountered in over 20 years of keeping T's. There are other species known for being docile. Curly hairs, most rosies, avics, and most B. smithi's.
I would suggest a pink zebra of you want to get her out and watch football with.


----------



## Fred

*Rosea docile (I disagree)*

Both my G rosea are super aggressive my male bit me and the female attemped but luckily I have cat like reflexes


----------



## page

i have decided to get the g.rosea, i have seen one in a local pet shop and he let me hold it, it seemed very friendly and i thought it looked quite good.

thanx for all your help!


----------



## VoodooFuneral

brandi said:
			
		

> Can't believe nobody's said Brachypelma yet!  I think most docile, predicatble spiders I've worked with so far are B. smithi (Mex Red Knee).  Occasionally I will get a little hair flicking if I startle one of them, but in general they are super mellow.  B~


Ditto.....B. smithi is my 1st choice, even though mine has been a little flighty after molting. She is a doll. Her favorite hot spot is under my hair & on top of my head. These spiders will sit for hours like a rock. Perfect for gentle handling, if you aren't bored easily!    Careful though, they can be fierce hair-kickers when startled, and mine has sent me jogging for the shower, with red, irritated hands & arms. Keep some Benadryl on hand!


----------



## nowhereman

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Handful of cuteness how can you resist these little guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Great looking Avics greg. Gotta love em.


----------



## BakuBak

and whot do U think about the rest of avics ?? for example  a.metalica ?? 

as for me  all t's  without strong venom are good for beginers , if t's is docile' its ok , if it is more agresif it will lern  som respect to new  keeper


----------



## jw73

Docile Ts are good for beginners and just ones without strong venom. You should know there are many species quite aggressive, irritable  and with mild venom.


----------



## BakuBak

?? so whot ??  they all are good fore beginers hmm oh mayby underground species are rather  reserved for advanced but its becouse U cant notice them often,,, so the newbye  become bored with the spider


----------



## NickS1004

*friendliest T?*

Hi!

another dumb newbie ? 

since having tarantulas, my arachnophobia has been downgraded from severe, to manageable.. now i am tempted to handle one.. but which one? 

i took my first steps by letting my tiny 1/2" L. parahybana crawl over my hands, but now i want to handle one of my bigger spiders.

whats a good choice? (they're all approacing 2 inches)

G. pulchra? (this guy seems a bit skittish)
B. albop? (passes the ass test with flying colors)
avic? (scared the crap out of me when i rehoused it)
P. cancerides? (haha)


----------



## Jaden

NickS1004 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> another dumb newbie ?
> 
> since having tarantulas, my arachnophobia has been downgraded from severe, to manageable.. now i am tempted to handle one.. but which one?
> 
> i took my first steps by letting my tiny 1/2" L. parahybana crawl over my hands, but now i want to handle one of my bigger spiders.
> 
> whats a good choice? (they're all approacing 2 inches)
> 
> G. pulchra? (this guy seems a bit skittish)
> B. albop? (passes the ass test with flying colors)
> avic? (scared the crap out of me when i rehoused it)
> P. cancerides? (haha)


G. pulchra or B. albop are good choices. B. albop are cool.


----------



## xWARxPATHx

NickS1004 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> another dumb newbie ?
> 
> since having tarantulas, my arachnophobia has been downgraded from severe, to manageable.. now i am tempted to handle one.. but which one?
> 
> i took my first steps by letting my tiny 1/2" L. parahybana crawl over my hands, but now i want to handle one of my bigger spiders.
> 
> whats a good choice? (they're all approacing 2 inches)
> 
> G. pulchra? (this guy seems a bit skittish)
> B. albop? (passes the ass test with flying colors)
> avic? (scared the crap out of me when i rehoused it)
> P. cancerides? (haha)


My P. _cancerides_ is about 5" now I would not even try to handle it.  Avics can be skittish but I'm not too worried about them biting, plus they're so damn cute.


----------



## pitbulllady

Most Avicularia species are very docile, in terms of not biting, BUT they are fast, skittish, and like to make these spectacular flying leaps, often landing on top of your head or on your face.  For someone who's even the slightest bit unnerved by spiders, that can be disturbing.  Of my two G. pulchras, one is so mellow she's one evolutionary step away from being a beanbag, so she would be a perfect handleable T, although she is BIG, and you really need two hands to properly support her.  Ditto for my G. aureostriata.  The other, and smaller, G. pulchra I have is extremely defensive and no doubt will nail you if  you mess with her!  Both my B. albo's are handleable, but die-hard hair kickers, and love to web continuously while being handled.  My hands look like they are wrapped in gauze after I've had one of these T's out for more than five minutes.  This is also the only species that has ever made me itch, even though that is only if my hands are damp and it is not severe, and does not produce any visable reaction.  Believe it or not, I have handled a huge mature male P. canerides, who was very calm, but I know that this is not common for this species at all!  Then again, my three most aggressive-defensive T's are my four-inch G. pulchra and two of my adult female G. roseas!

pitbulllady


----------



## Bearskin10

Definitely has to be the cancerides they are real sweeties all the others are evil...







Seriously though you should know there temperaments better than we do, in general all three of the others are great T's to handle but from the sound of it you seem most comfortable with your curly hair so that would be the one I would tell you to hold... Greg


----------



## xWARxPATHx

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Definitely has to be the cancerides they are real sweeties all the others are evil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though you should know there temperaments better than we do, in general all three of the others are great T's to handle but from the sound of it you seem most comfortable with your curly hair so that would be the one I would tell you to hold... Greg


Great looking T.


----------



## stubby8th

*Suggestion . . .*



			
				NickS1004 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> another dumb newbie ?
> 
> since having tarantulas, my arachnophobia has been downgraded from severe, to manageable.. now i am tempted to handle one.. but which one?
> 
> i took my first steps by letting my tiny 1/2" L. parahybana crawl over my hands, but now i want to handle one of my bigger spiders.
> 
> whats a good choice? (they're all approacing 2 inches)
> 
> G. pulchra? (this guy seems a bit skittish)
> B. albop? (passes the ass test with flying colors)
> avic? (scared the crap out of me when i rehoused it)
> P. cancerides? (haha)



Of the choices you have given, the G.pulchra will be your best bet . . . mine is about 2" and a little skittish as well, in her enclosure . . . until actually in your hand, then is truly a calm sweetheart.
For what it's worth, I have had two Eupalaestrus campestratus, Pink Zebra Beauties (PZB) and both have had the BEST disposition of any T I have owned. They can be somewhat skittish, but once in your hand  - very predictable, very calm,very beautiful! Give one a try . . .


----------



## Pofecks

I have a 3 inch curly hair that we lovingly call Dr Venture. He is nothing but friendly. When I open his kk, he climbs up on his little house and puts his front legs in the air for someone to pick him up. Sometimes I catch him flicking hairs when changing his water, but other than that he is pretty well behaved.


----------



## BGBYTOY

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Of the choices you have given, the G.pulchra will be your best bet . . . mine is about 2" and a little skittish as well, in her enclosure . . . until actually in your hand, then is truly a calm sweetheart.
> For what it's worth, I have had two Eupalaestrus campestratus, Pink Zebra Beauties (PZB) and both have had the BEST disposition of any T I have owned. They can be somewhat skittish, but once in your hand  - very predictable, very calm,very beautiful! Give one a try . . .


 I have a Pink Zebra Beauty that I bought from Tom, (stubby8th)  This thing is awesome, loves to crawl on people.. My 12 year old Grandson will agree...she settles right in and just sits.. nothing aggressive about her whatsoever...

  I bought a bunch of "Beginner "T's"  she is the Best of the Best !  (or at least mine is   )


----------



## MikeW

Don't be scared of your avic, they're awesome.  They're generally very nice and won't bite or flick any hairs, but they're super fast and really acrobatic.  Also they're poop machines.  Mine was so happy to get out of his box after two days that he squirted one right on my blanket.    He's a little jumpy too, and he's in pre-molt now so I can't imagine how he'll be when he's done with that.

But yeah I would say you have to pick the one you feel most comfortable with (and more importantly, one that's comfortable with you).


----------



## BGBYTOY

We just took this one of the G.pulchra.    Fist time we've handled him.. WOW ! another favorite !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stubby8th

*Wow!*



			
				BGBYTOY said:
			
		

> We just took this one of the G.pulchra.    Fist time we've handled him.. WOW ! another favorite !


Man! Nice G.pulchra.


----------



## Beccas_824

Honestly, I think this may have to be a judgement call on your part. We know which T's are "known for being docile" but not all T's fit their stereotypes of being docile that they have been given (how many poeple have a Psycho Rosie?)
So you may have to decide which ones may be the most comfortable being handled even if they are not known for being easilied handled. We here don't know you T's temperments so to say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

I would have to go with the others and say the B.albo and the G.pulchra  Here is my G.pulchra its not much bigger than yours (maybe .5"-.75" bigger)


----------



## Gesticulator

Bearskin...you always get me with your handling pics.....

NickS, if your curly hair seems the most laid back, then go with that one. Avics do get a bit jumpy but are good candidates too. Remember YOU have to feel comfortable. My G pulchra is usually okay once on my hand but gets kinda antsy when I touch it inside its enclosure.

Avic metallica, my most docile baby


----------



## Pennywise

*PZB a Great Starter T*

Pink Zebra Beauties are easy to take care of and real Teddy Bears
when it comes to handling. They seldom kick hairs and are slow moving
and docile.  Mine is 4 1/2"  got it from SCR at Daytona.

I just took this photo.


----------



## Greaper

My two nicest T's are Grammostola acteaon and my Avicularia metallica.

I have both of them for 2-3 years and neither of them have ever showed aggression!


----------



## Bearskin10

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Bearskin...you always get me with your handling pics.....
> 
> NickS, if your curly hair seems the most laid back, then go with that one. Avics do get a bit jumpy but are good candidates too. Remember YOU have to feel comfortable. My G pulchra is usually okay once on my hand but gets kinda antsy when I touch it inside its enclosure.
> 
> Avic metallica, my most docile baby


Nice metallica you have there, I have a 2" sling but am picking up what was said to be a 7" female at a show next weekend and also a female Avic. juruensis and a female Avic. avic. hope my new metallica looks as nice as your but I can't wait to get my hands on the juruensis   have been looking for one of these for years...   Greg


----------



## cloud711

In my opinion g rosea, b emilia are some good choices.


----------



## pitbulllady

*re: Friendliest T*



			
				cloud711 said:
			
		

> In my opinion g rosea, b emilia are some good choices.



I have had several G. roseas, and have yet to have one which did not go through periods of time, of varying duration, during which they are as psycho as the worst P. murinus!  You never know whether they will be very calm and tolerant of handlling, or rear back immediately upon the enclosure being opened, with fangs bared and ready for action! G. roseas are also prone to that maddening tendency to go on prolonged fasts, which can be really frustrating for a relative newbie.  My B. emilia has never given a real threat display, but she kicks hair like crazy and runs around like she's on crank if I so much as touch her.  After a couple of near-disasters while I was handling her, during which she panicked and ran for no apparent reason and nearly fell, I have relegated her to the "look but don't handle" category.

pitbulllady


----------



## Apocalypstick

I have always had g.pulchras. The females from sub adult to adult can be so sweet... but can also suprise you with a dry bite just for the fun of it. But your boy is most likely gonna be your favorite T to hold... he is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kid Dragon

NickS1004 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> another dumb newbie ?
> 
> since having tarantulas, my arachnophobia has been downgraded from severe, to manageable.. now i am tempted to handle one.. but which one?
> 
> i took my first steps by letting my tiny 1/2" L. parahybana crawl over my hands, but now i want to handle one of my bigger spiders.
> 
> whats a good choice? (they're all approacing 2 inches)
> 
> G. pulchra? (this guy seems a bit skittish)
> B. albop? (passes the ass test with flying colors)
> avic? (scared the crap out of me when i rehoused it)
> P. cancerides? (haha)


My G. pulchra doesn't bite, but it poops a grey liquid on people. Would you consider that being friendly?


----------



## CreepyCrawly

Well, I have an adult female B. albop who is very interesting to watch (esp. to watch feeding) but I don't know if I would be brave enough to handle her.  Not that she's ever shown any aggression, but she has kicked at me before, and sometimes I have a nasty reaction to urticating hairs.  If I didn't have a reaction to the hairs (like I used to, or rather didn't used to) I would have no problems handling her - or any of my Brachys.  I have a G. pulchra baby (probably near 2", a little smaller) who I have handled several times.  She is a teensy bit skittish in her cage, but is an absolute sweetheart.  I also have a PZB baby who I would probably start handling, if she would come out of her hole for anything but crickets.  Avics are pretty skittish, and I learnt my lesson rehousing my little avic versi not all that long ago.  Crazy and fast little spider, and it never even broke a sweat - of course, I was sweating enough for both of us.  I had an adult P. cancerides for a while, and she was very spooky.  She would climb up to the lid on her cage and run around it tapping on the lid super hard, making surprisingly loud tapping noises all around the lid of the cage... sort of creepy.


----------



## lta3398

First off, everyone that posted here has beautiful Ts! The pulchra is a good choice. My cancerides is kind of defensive....Warpath, yours is a beaut!She just molted about a month ago, and she is still nice and black from the brown that she was. But she is not a T that I would handle (just mine, I mean, not all of that species). My avic is not defensive, just darn fast!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to be careful of her speed, if anything. My rosies are a little skittish, but not terribly bad, but not all are like that, I know. I have yet to get another pulchra after mine passed away, but it was definitely the most handlable (is that a word?) of my Ts.


----------



## NickS1004

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> My G. pulchra doesn't bite, but it poops a grey liquid on people. Would you consider that being friendly?



haha! thats more insulting than a bite!

My G. pulchra has suddenly turned into the nuttiest spider i have, i cant open the lid without it running around in circles with its abdomen in the air like a madman, its got like a large 9inch diameter deli cup for a 1 inch spider, so im thinking about putting it in a smaller enclosure and giving it a hide (peat is deep enough, but no burrowing).


----------



## Apocalypstick

LOL, I agree with Nick... it's an insult  
My pulchra never poops on me and is pycho about
being clean. She can be a moody juvy girl at
times though and quite hateful. I absolutely
love her


----------



## MysticKigh

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Definitely has to be the cancerides they are real sweeties all the others are evil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though you should know there temperaments better than we do, in general all three of the others are great T's to handle but from the sound of it you seem most comfortable with your curly hair so that would be the one I would tell you to hold... Greg


 Agreeing that the curly sounds like your best bet based on your reaction to it.

Bearskin.... glad to see I'm not the only one with a cancerides that didn't read the 'how to be a real terror' handbook. Mine just moulted a few days and I cannot believe the change in her appearance. She's just gorgeous. Also, I am pleased to say, it didn't change her temperament... she's still a sweety


----------



## bpage_10

*Curly hair!*

I was going to recommend the avic until I actually paid attention and noticed it scared the crap out of you ( they have that affect until you get used to their "flailing" around).  I'd go with the b. albop, I've never seen one that didn't take well to handling.  On second thought, there was one..........the pet store employees liked to poke her with pens.   *cute, huh* But hey, it needs to be up to you.  I used to be terrified of ANY creepy crawly, I got over my fear with a couple of roseas and an avic, one of those roseas was a "psycho" rosea.  She'd throw me a pretty threat posture if I looked at her wrong and she'd stay like that for half an hour, but if she wanted out I'd still handle her.  Take everyones advice yet go with what's comfortable to you!


----------



## Bearskin10

MysticKigh said:
			
		

> Bearskin.... glad to see I'm not the only one with a cancerides that didn't read the 'how to be a real terror' handbook. Mine just moulted a few days and I cannot believe the change in her appearance. She's just gorgeous. Also, I am pleased to say, it didn't change her temperament... she's still a sweety


Yeah I hate when they molt and there temperament changes for the worse   My striata in my avatar molted a few weeks back and is just a little feistier now, I use to be able to just reach in and grab her up but now if I want to hold her I need to check what kind of mood she is in   ... Greg


----------



## Gesticulator

Greaper said:
			
		

> My two nicest T's are Grammostola acteaon and my Avicularia metallica.
> 
> I have both of them for 2-3 years and neither of them have ever showed aggression!


I second that, but a G actaeon will be pretty pricey. Mine's a real sweetie!


----------



## lta3398

LOL, I like that ..."How to be a terror" Handbook...I think most of my Ts have read that and follow the instructions word for word!  Doesn't stop me from loving the critters, though.....and I will probably continue to collect them, regardless of attitude!


----------



## MysticKigh

lta3398 said:
			
		

> LOL, I like that ..."How to be a terror" Handbook...I think most of my Ts have read that and follow the instructions word for word!  Doesn't stop me from loving the critters, though.....and I will probably continue to collect them, regardless of attitude!


Yea... apparently the handbook got passed out to the wrong Ts in my house... one of my female roseas swears _she_ wrote it! LOL


----------



## cdxrd

My chaco is one of the calmest little things I have ever seen. He just sits there, and its kinda cute but when he gets nervous he just pulls his legs up to him and pretends he is a rock. I was supposed to send him to my dad a couple months ago, but Im having a hard time parting with him.. =(

My avic is another story. Very docile, loves to be handled, absolutely *HATES* going back in his tank, nor does he fire his cannon.. =)  When it comes time to be put back in his home though, he will do some amazing acrobatics and set new land-speed records to avoid the entrance. He doesnt jump much, YET.. just once.. scared the !@#!@# out of my girlfriend, but now she has claimed him as hers.. she wont touch him, but she will open his tank to feed him and water him.. =)


----------



## Captante

I have a Chaco & she's the calmest of the three T's I have .. first one I handled too &
on the first day I got her as well, totally mellow.. the other two are a female Curly & an un-sexed sub-adult Rose Hair & both are docile, but the Chaco is so relaxed my 12 year old daughter has held her & she was a total arachnophobic before!


----------



## TheNatural

my pulchras (4) are all very docile, I don't handle them too much, just if necessary, but they're never agressive.


----------



## fleshstain

i personally recommend a G. aureostriata....they are a lil more pricy than the common Rose or Pinktoe....but they are usually more docile and get rather large (7"+)....


----------



## joe8421

i didn't keep any G.spp ,so i don't know ,but A.Avic of cours ,the most friendly
Ts i ever seen ,i didn't consider it as a Ts ,rather a rabbit or a turtle(that's why i sold my A.versicolor and A.Av recently) ;P


----------



## pedipalps

I'll vote for _G. pulchra_ the best pet tarantula or _G. aureostriata_ the gentle giants.


----------



## Scott C.

Most definitely _H. lividum_.... Mine always wants a hug.


----------



## Nitibus

Scott C. said:


> Most definitely _H. lividum_.... Mine always wants a hug.



That's helpful. Why don't you suggest a Pokie while you're at it. Or even better, just suggest they light their head on fire...


----------



## phil jones

this thread was started in 2004 ? it must be a slow day here LOL


----------



## Lorgakor

Yes, it's been an attack of the old threads day.


----------



## Scott C.

Nitibus said:


> That's helpful. Why don't you suggest a Pokie while you're at it. Or even better, just suggest they light their head on fire...


haha. Clearly someone is in a bit of a serious mood, eh?
Years old resurfaced threads on a topic that has been beaten like a very old drum need a little spice.... Unfortunately my wits are not as sharp as yours, else I would have surely come up with the "head on fire" gem.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Mina

B. albopilosum, G. areostriata, are my top non aggressive, easily handled Ts.  Followed by A. avicularia, however they are faster moving than the other two.


----------



## Bothrops

_Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_ is by far the most docile tarantula I've ever seen. _E. campestratus_ is also docile, but sometimes a bit skittish, and kicks hairs.


----------



## kristal_kaos

My a avic is the sweetest lil bugger i know, lol, i dont think i will ever be without an avic ever again!!!  This ones my first, but shes my baby of the collection!


----------



## Zeus9699

*Friendliest tarantulas*

In my opinion, and I have owned thousands of tarantulas, the Chaco Golden Knees and the Rose tarantulas are the most docile tarantulas for beginners. I have never heard of either of these being aggressive.


----------



## presurcukr

A. avic or G. pulchra_G.acreostriata and E.tenuitarsus


----------



## Kid Dragon

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

The friendliest is also one of the ugliest, _Brachypelma albopilosum_. I trust handling curly hairs more than any other species.

In general Grammostola and Brachypelma are good genera.


----------



## Mushroom Spore

2004 called, it wants this thread back.


----------



## troglodyte

I love G. aureostriatas. My MM is as gentle as a lamb. I can poke him and prod him and stuff him in cups (when cleaning) and he's never so much as flicked a hair at me. The P. cancerides is another story.


----------



## smallara98

Brachypelma albopilosum all the way!!


----------



## B8709

This thread is 6 years old. lol........


----------



## Shell

You do realize just how old this thread actually is, don't you?


----------



## super-pede

Thread revival...............and now it's dead again.

I don't think Lorgakor,Scott C.,or mushroom spore are even around these boards any more.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

super-pede said:


> Thread revival...............and now it's dead again.
> 
> I don't think Lorgakor,Scott C.,or mushroom spore are even around these boards any more.


Lorgakor, is our admin in the candian forums.... she is still on the boards!!!


----------



## Shell

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Lorgakor, is our admin in the candian forums.... she is still on the boards!!!


Yep, so is Scott, usually in TWH mind you, but still around.


----------



## brachybaum

My male Brachypelma Albiceps was the friendliest/docile/calm/awesome tarantula I ever owned.


----------



## spyd3r1

A. hentzi is very docile.


----------



## ACE1

Hands down: Eupalaestrus weijenberghi


----------



## JimM

Holly necroposting Batman!


----------



## Terry D

Hey all, and yet another addition to this arachno-pleistocenic thread. My most laid back/friendly now would be a close toss-up between my male pulchra "Scotty" and female B emelia "Amelia". Those two are the epitome of serene. Btw, she's got a huge butt now . It's diet-time .

Terry


----------



## mickey66

WayneT said:


> I have all of the above mentioned, and agree...but I have a little _Aphonopelma hentzi_ that is by far the sweetest little T I have.  She walks over to me when I open her enclosure, and most times seems to want to be held, although I realize I'm probably imagining it.  When I gathered her from the wild, same story.  She willingly walked right up onto my hand.


She was probably just looking for a soft spot to bite....LOL


----------



## Terry D

spyd3r1 said:


> A. hentzi is very docile.


until you deal with some Louisiana hentzi. Smaller juvies are often fairly docile. 50/50 chance of subadults being slappy to near 100% for mm when found out for a stroll- as they nearly always are. 

Terry


----------



## FireGuyX

My 

Aphonopelma seemanni
Phormictopus cancerides 
Brachypelma vagans 
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Psalmopoeus cambridgei

are all very docile.


----------



## super-pede

That bright orange tarantula that has lot's of webbing in the enclosure just loves to be handled.


----------



## Pociemon

my subadult 0.1 poecilotheria metallica is by far my friendliest T i have atm, but otherwise i go with g pulchra.


----------



## brian abrams

*Most docile T*

Just to name a handful:  B Smithi, Chaco, Curly-Hair, B Emelia, Avic Avic, G Pulchra.


----------



## PhobeToPhile

Pede, I do believe we call them orange *BITEY* things for a reason .


----------



## spyd3r1

Terry D said:


> until you deal with some Louisiana hentzi. Smaller juvies are often fairly docile. 50/50 chance of subadults being slappy to near 100% for mm when found out for a stroll- as they nearly always are.
> 
> Terry


Yea this one i have was WC in alexandria, louisiana.


----------



## Terry D

Great!..... and you lucked up on one of the more docile indivs.


----------



## fretman08

Pinktoe all the way


----------



## gvfarns

fretman08 said:


> Pinktoe all the way


If you don't mind getting shot with poo.  

Actually pinktoes also have the problem that they can move fast and can jump, which freaks people out.  Not that this means they are not "friendly" but they do require a more vigilant eye when handling in my experience.  Most terrestrial T's just sit there and do nothing.


----------



## jcrow209

My vote would be for a B. smithi. For a first timer, a desert species that can thrive in normal room conditions, as opposed to Avic's who need the high humidity. Not to mention their USUALLY slow as molasses! I own a B. boehmei but he will flick hairs if bothered, but I've heard B. smithi's are even calmer.I don't handle any of my T's(10 and counting)though,so can't really help there.Best of luck!


----------



## jb62

David_F said:


> What about B. albopilosum?  Wasn't my first but the more I work around them I'm finding they are great Ts for beginners.  The few I have do like to kick hairs but once I get them in my hands they are as calm as can be.  Better coloration than the G. rosea too IMO.


what age was the albop when you started to handle?.
and do they change personalities with each moult?.
Do you just let them walk on to you?.


----------



## J.huff23

Hmmm...I think my 4" versicolor might be my friendliest 'adult'. Most of my slings are friendly because they ae still little...give it another year, lol.


----------



## sharpfang

*Friendly T's*

I'll go w/ Curlyhair momma, and my "New River" F


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Despite the age of the thread, _E. campestratus_ comes to mind......along with about half the Brachys.

In the non-Pet Rock category (in otherwords, they actually do something besides sit on your hand), Rosies are nice!!! So is _G. pulchripes._

Remember, that temperament completely depends on the individual specimen. Supposedly _P. cambridgei_ is the calmest of all the Psalmos. However, I've had Baboons that were better tempered than my Desirae!!!

In my collection, the friendliest ones are my Avics!!!!!


----------



## Lucara

My friendliest T would have to be my A. geniculata female.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I have had my G. pulchripes/aueriostriata for almost seven years now, and I would have to say overall she can at times be rather unpredictable. In comparison to G. rosea that I have kept, she is much more prone to her little 'outbursts' at times. It is more like a hunger type of thing, but still I can see how some would misinterpret it as defensive gestures or what not. She especially hates paintbrushes as well... seeking to destroy all those she encounters. I have seen her do back flips trying to take out a paintbrush during rehousing. I had to switch to a pencil.


----------



## brian abrams

*B Albo*

Some of my B Albo "slings' are now 4" or so, and I have yet to have had a defensive pose.  They are truly among the most docile of Tarantulas.


----------



## jb62

BGBYTOY said:


> We just took this one of the G.pulchra.    Fist time we've handled him.. WOW ! another favorite !


what size do they grow to? how many turn aggressive ?


----------



## PhobeToPhile

Okay, just use the search function, preferably in the questions and discussions forum. Look for the little bit of text that says "search this forum", then just type in G. pulchra. It actually _saves you time_, since you get the answer almost instantly compared to not knowing how long you have to wait for a reply. If you cannot find, then ask. It's more effiveint that way.

 Considering this board has been around for some time, with most species you should be able to find infromation on their general temperment. The fact that it is a _Grammstola_, however, should tell you something about what to expect in the temperment department.


----------



## Falk

_Eupalaestrus campestratus_, _Brachypelma albopilosum_, _Euathlus sp._ red/yellow/flame ect


----------



## brian abrams

*G Pulchra*

Wow, that's a nice Pulchra you have.  Cant wait till mine are that size!


----------



## pede2

Brachypelma albipilosum..


----------



## mcluskyisms

pede2 said:


> Brachypelma albipilosum..


^This^

Also most of the _Euathlus_ genus apart from the _Euathlus sp "Blue"_, sometimes they can get a little feisty!!!


----------



## Salamanderhead

OBT.


No seriously, like others said, B.albopilosum.  I have 3 and theyre so docile. My female is so calm I can pick her right up and she doesnt move at all. She just kind of goes with the flow.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Salamanderhead said:


> OBT.
> 
> 
> No seriously, like others said, B.albopilosum.  I have 3 and theyre so docile. My female is so calm I can pick her right up and she doesnt move at all. She just kind of goes with the flow.


Yeah I fully agree, Ive had a few _B.albopilosum_ and they are by far the nicest T's


----------

